# 2nd Quiz - Crossword



## David H (Feb 22, 2016)

____________________________

*Answers will appear in this grid as they are solved*






*Good Luck*


----------



## Robin (Feb 22, 2016)

2 Ambulatory?


----------



## David H (Feb 22, 2016)

Robin said:


> 2 Ambulatory?


Quick off the mark Robin Well done


----------



## Robin (Feb 22, 2016)

David H said:


> Quick off the mark Robin Well done


It's the only one I can do!


----------



## David H (Feb 22, 2016)

Robin said:


> It's the only one I can do!


Think about it for a while it's really easy


----------



## Robin (Feb 22, 2016)

1 Toxin
3 Ribbon


----------



## David H (Feb 22, 2016)

Robin said:


> 1 Toxin
> 3 Ribbon


Well done Robin


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 22, 2016)

Is 5 down
counterwise?


----------



## David H (Feb 22, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> Is 5 down
> counterwise?


Close not wise


----------



## Robin (Feb 22, 2016)

6 Referee?
7 Staunch?


----------



## David H (Feb 22, 2016)

Robin said:


> 6 Referee?
> 7 Staunch?


'fraid not Robin
don't understand 7 (restricting a fluid) If you meant 10 it's still wrong (sorry)


----------



## Robin (Feb 22, 2016)

David H said:


> 'fraid not Robin
> don't understand 7 (restricting a fluid) If you meant 10 it's still wrong (sorry)


Yes I did mean 7. Staunch, meaning to stem or restrict a flow, especially of blood. (It's still wrong, obviously!)


----------



## David H (Feb 22, 2016)

Robin said:


> Yes I did mean 7. Staunch, meaning to stem or restrict a flow, especially of blood. (It's still wrong, obviously!)


How about restrict as in the arteries


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 22, 2016)

5. Countermove ?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 22, 2016)

10. Intransigent ?
7. Clogged ?


----------



## David H (Feb 22, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 5. Countermove ?


Well done Matt


----------



## David H (Feb 22, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 10. Intransigent ?
> 7. Clogged ?


Well done Matt


----------



## David H (Feb 23, 2016)

*Clue Time:*

*I have added the first and last letters of the remaining words.*


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 23, 2016)

9. Elderly


----------



## David H (Feb 23, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 9. Elderly


Well done Matt


----------



## David H (Feb 23, 2016)

*Clue Time:*

*Since you may not have encountered 6 across before I've inserted the middle letter 'S'*


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 23, 2016)

4. Outwrest (thought to myself I wonder if it's outwrest or have I just imagined a word.  Anyway looked it up to confirm - so I hope it's right )


----------



## David H (Feb 23, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 4. Outwrest (thought to myself I wonder if it's outwrest or have I just imagined a word.  Anyway looked it up to confirm - so I hope it's right )


You are right well done Matt


----------



## David H (Feb 23, 2016)

*Further Clues:*

*6. across: never seen at night*
*8. down : First part flies on a broom second part 'uck'*


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 23, 2016)

6. Daysman ?
8. Witchuck


----------



## Robin (Feb 23, 2016)

Daysman
Witchuck
Neede all the help I could get there!


----------



## Robin (Feb 23, 2016)

Ha! shouldn't have hung around to type my extra comment, Matt, you beat me by a whisker!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 23, 2016)

Call it a draw Robin.


----------



## David H (Feb 23, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 6. Daysman ?
> 8. Witchuck


Well done Matt


----------



## David H (Feb 23, 2016)

Robin said:


> Ha! shouldn't have hung around to type my extra comment, Matt, you beat me by a whisker!


Commiserations Robin just beaten to it


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 23, 2016)

I really like these quizzes appearing.  Thanks David for doing these.


----------

